# Yarn Bird Craft - So adorable!



## lisamill (Oct 16, 2014)

Russian crafter page translated with google translate here,

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://marrietta.ru/post339779315/&sandbox=1

Copy paste the whole url I couldn't manage to make it one clickable link 
The pictures are pretty descriptive.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

I already have them pined... They are so adorable!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

lisamill said:


> Russian crafter page translated with google translate here,
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://marrietta.ru/post339779315/&sandbox=1
> 
> ...


I removed the "s" so it will be clickable. Haven't tried it out as far as the translation, though.


----------



## lisamill (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't edit it anymore!


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

upset here, can not find this by search or any other method, and they are so cute


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Would love to have directions in English but can't figure out how. They are adorable!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I found them. good picture instructions. no matter what I tried, including that new make it printable button, I couldn't get it. Finally I screen shot each page, cropped and saved. whew!!


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

That's so interesting, thank you!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

The link hasn't worked for me-Sorry


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

I went to Pinterest and entered yarn birds Russian and the tutorial came up. Great clear pictures but still in Russian.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

This is more detailed, I guess.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh these are so cool! Thank you! On my list! &#128515;


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

SO adorable!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## deenamathew (Nov 26, 2014)

It looks so beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are so cute!!


----------

